# Free Trigger Lock



## OHIOOutdoors2 (May 1, 2013)

Gander mountain is giving away 50,000 free trigger locks if you take a pledge to secure your firearms. This promotion goes April 4,5,6 as supplies last. This is a very good step they are taking in my mind. I figured I would let everyone know.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks for the headsup.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

Mine all came with locks(don't use them though)
All are secured in my gun case,except the one that is secured on my hip


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I agree that it's a good idea. Thanks for the heads up. I've owed several since gunlocks were a Stern look and the promise of a beating from Dad


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

All of my guns stay in a locked up gun safe, except for the carry pistol.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Same here, DW. And, no youngsters to worry about.

Anyone that doesn't have a firearms safe or other means of secure storage, however, has no excuse. Can't blame the gun manufacturers. It's called personal responsibility. I just wish it wasn't a law to include them with all new guns, because we all know nothing is really free. But, too many people forced the issue with lawsuits blaming everyone but themselves. Just like all the information stamped on each gun barrel. I cherish my old guns without so much as a serial number to spoil the finish.

How did we ever survive those early years?


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

I have so many extra gun locks, its not even funny. I've tried giving them away, but it seems everybody has them already. Hopefully anybody who wants one will get one when Gander Mountain gives them away.


----------



## chuck richards (Feb 1, 2010)

Yea good idea, the LGS has a box full and hands them out if someone asks. Also the local law enforcement hand them out as requested too. Glad to see a big box doing the same.


----------

